# Frog Legs and Jalapeno bacon Wrapped Dove



## cowgirl (Feb 19, 2009)

Probably too early in the morning to think about finger food and beer....but this is what I smoked for supper last night.


First, I marinaded the dove breasts in Dale's for a couple of hours.
Then I wrapped them in some of my jalapeno bacon....








I seasoned the frog legs with olive oil, a homemade seasoned salt and some lemon pepper...



I basted the legs with garlic butter....



I dipped the legs in garlic butter...
They were pretty tasty with a cold beer. :)





Thank you for checking out my finger food supper. :)


----------



## grothe (Feb 19, 2009)

Never too early to be thinkin about food and beer!!! LOL
Another beautiful smoke and great pics Jeanie!


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 19, 2009)

LOL Gene!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Thank you!


----------



## bvalentz (Feb 19, 2009)

Those look great.  I just got back from mexico on a dove, quail and duck hunt.  I have a ton of birds in the freezer.  I usually remove the meat from the dove or quail breast and marinate in italian dressing.  Then stuff each piece of meat with creamcheese and a jalapeno and wrap with bacon.  Man does it turn out good.


----------



## fired up (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice looking stuff there. Which one tastes more like chicken?


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 19, 2009)

That is great!!


----------



## pignit (Feb 19, 2009)

*And the saga continues...... always* _*Shweeeeeet!*_









*Your makin it hard to be original around here. I'm gonna have to make a trip to the zoo to find something different to smoke!*
*Awesome as always!*


----------



## mgwerks (Feb 19, 2009)

Amen, PignIt.  I wish I had half the imagination of some of the folks in here...


----------



## curious aardvark (Feb 19, 2009)

begs the question - where on earth did you get the frogs legs ? 

And are they worth eating or just a gimmick ? 
I like frogs, they keep the slugs down  lol


----------



## ganny76 (Feb 19, 2009)

aardvark, I guess they dont get frog legs around where you are at.  It is quite popular around here.  You can find them on the menu of many restaurants.  And ofcourse they taste like chicken. LOL.  Great Smokes Cowgirl.  You have outdone yourself  (and all of us) again.


----------



## kingudaroad (Feb 19, 2009)

Very nice Cowgirl!! Keep it coming!!!


----------



## poolq (Feb 19, 2009)

I'll say this...if it's on Jeanie's table, it aint no gimmick!

Another great post Jeanie!


----------



## nitrousinfected (Feb 19, 2009)

The back of the frog is the best place to look for them, Frog giggin best way to get em around here.


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 19, 2009)

Yet another great looking smoke, Jeanie. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I love frog legs.


----------



## petesque (Feb 19, 2009)

I just can't stand it!!! I can't keep up. Your killing me. Great stuff. Points for sure.


Pete


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks folks! They were pretty tasty. I had leftovers for lunch today. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





CA...like Nitrous said...frog giggin is the way to get them. :)

If you've never been gigging, you need to give it a try. lol There's something special about traipsing around a pond on a moonless night with a good flashlight and a .22 or frog gig. Sometimes I scare more frogs away with my laughing than I catch. (yes, I've even ended up in the pond too.)


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 19, 2009)

That sounds like fun...and your recipe sounds tasty too! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I made some dove sausage not long ago..... if you are interested in the recipe, let me know. :)


----------



## oleolson (Feb 19, 2009)

You post some pretty cool forums Cowgirl!!


----------



## two-eyes-up (Feb 19, 2009)

Looks great Cowgirl,brings back taste bud memories from years ago.
Charles


----------



## big game cook (Feb 19, 2009)

smoked frog legs. thats new to me. had a bunch last year i got a special on. i grilled some that turned out pretty good. i seen some at the store the other day. might have to try that
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## bassman (Feb 19, 2009)

Another excellent smoke, Jeanie!  I can picture you falling in the pond!


----------



## supervman (Feb 19, 2009)

OH MAN, those look great. 
I haven't had frog legs in years. 
I don't see em in stores up here and live ones to me are bait. :)


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Feb 19, 2009)

What else can I say, but, WOW...never tried dove or frog...you make me really want to get my hands on some!

Thanks!

Eric


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks Ole, Charles, and Big Game! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bassman, lol It's a lot of fun. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





V!!!  You need to go out and gig some this summer. lol

Eric, thanks, hope you get to try them sometime. :)


----------



## rejii (Feb 20, 2009)

thats a tasty looking plate thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## fire it up (Jul 23, 2009)

I know this thread is a few months old but I had to ask...
Anyone know what is done with the rest of the frog?


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 23, 2009)

Crawdad trap bait. :)


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 23, 2009)

That is so funny that this thread shows up now... I was going to smoke some more frog legs this weekend. lol


----------



## meat hunter (Jul 23, 2009)

Jeanine, when I saw the title of the post, I knew right away it was your's LOL. Great job, they look fantastic, as usual......


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 23, 2009)

lol Thank you!


----------



## patcap (Aug 23, 2009)

I love frog legs.  Here you can find them many places, but I've only had them fried.  I think that's one I'm gonna try soon!!


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 23, 2009)

Pat, I hope they turn out well for you! I still have some in my freezer that need to be smoked... may be time for yet another batch.


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 23, 2009)

The older I get the more I look like the food I eat!  LMAO


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 23, 2009)

LOLOL!!


----------



## got14u (Aug 23, 2009)

another awesome cook ! you really do a great job


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 23, 2009)

More than awesome there jeanie. I really like the beer part.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Aug 23, 2009)

Dad-gumit   there she is again !!


----------

